# Epic Fish Food...



## IRTehDuckie (Dec 5, 2014)

So, me and my husband believe in order to receive the best, you have to give the best. and because of that we had made our own fish food for our aquaponic system. We didnt realize how good it was until i thought my husband had added different fish, but they were the same ones just had tripled their size in a week. it is crazy stuff, so i thought we would share it with you =] we make it ourselves, and its not as easy as you think, he calls them fish cakes, ill post pictures later for size reference, but i wouldn't ever sell something i dont believe in.


https://www.etsy.com/shop/AquaLogic


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fun! You should try turtle food too, since you may describe it as similar 
If I had fish, I'd buy some!


----------

